# بشرى للجميع مسدس الصعقه الكهربى تعالى واعرف تصميمه....!!



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولا انا مش خبير ووضعت الموضوع للاستفادة وكمان انا عاوز حد يشرحلى ازاى اعمل الدواير دى اصلى مليش فى الاكترونيات فياريت لو يتكرم شخص مهندس يشرحلنا ويعلمنا ويقلى انا اية اللى اشترية عشان انفذ اى من الدواير دى 
(أرجو إستخدامها في أعمال الخير وفيما لايغضب الله)








ستحتاج برنامج macromedia flash player لمشاهدة بعض الفلاشات

إذا لم يكن لديك البرنامج فيمكنك تحميله من هنا
http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/downl...ShockwaveFlash

أو من هنا
http://www.soft32.com/Download/Free/...r/4-500-1.html

بعد تحميل برنامج الفلاش إضغط على الرابط التالي لترى طريقة عمل المسدس

http://static.howstuffworks.com/flas...-gun-intro.swf

إستخداماته

يستخدم المسدس في العديد من الإستخدامات من أهمها

1- الدفاع عن النفس وكوسيلة مضمونة لمنع التحرش الجنسي ( من الطرفين )


شاهد أيضا هذا الفلاش وتعرف على أساليب العمل ( إضغط على الصور أسفل الفلاش )

http://static.howstuffworks.com/flash/stun-gun-use.swf

2- قتل الحشرات كالبعوض .. شاهد هذا الفيلم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2PCF...eature=related

3- مولد شرارة لإشعال أجهزة البوتاجاز

4- إصابة الحيوانات الشرسة بصدمات كهربية تشل حركتها .. شاهد الفيلم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v49fr...eature=related

يمكنك صناعة عدة أشكال مختلفة منه حسب الإستخدام
وتختلف طرق التصميم حسب مقدار الجهد المطلوب 

المكونات الداخلية لمسدس الصاعقة والتوصيلات الداخلية






راجع هذا الموقع

http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Proje...n/Stun-Gun.htm

















الدوائر

سأضع لكم عدة دوائر وكلها تعتمد على توليد شرارة ذات جهد عالي جدا قد يصل لأكثر من 150 كيلو فولت وشدة تيار منخفض ( حتى لا تسبب الوفاة)
















طريقة عمل الملفات



























وهنه تصميمات آخرى










راجع أيضا هذه المواقع

http://www.personalarms.com/schematics.htm


http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/hv/dazer/dazer.htm

الدائرة الأولى






------------------------------------------------------------
دائرة اخرى






----------------------------------
دائرة اخرى 
http://www.free-electronic-circuits.com/circuits/stun-gun.html
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاتهhttp://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Stun-Gun/Stungun-2.png​


----------



## ممدوح عبد المؤمن (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## الياس عبد النور (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على ما قدمت


----------



## هشام اسبرين (26 سبتمبر 2008)

نشكرك من اعماق القلب على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## الهجين (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لجهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس رشود (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*من اعماق*

قلبى اشكركم على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## سيف الارواح (15 أكتوبر 2008)

فكره حلوه يعطيك الف الف صحه وعااااافيه


----------



## احمد رونى (23 أكتوبر 2008)

thank u 
very much


----------



## ammi (24 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you wa baraka allhou fika. good job


----------



## اللوفر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جداً و جزاك الله كل الخير .. و المزيد من المشاركات و الله يوفقك .. تمنياتي


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

بسوي لي واحد ان شاء الله


----------



## الهاد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سلام هاشم (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير مع تمنياتي


----------



## genral (19 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل بس لو فيه شرح بالعربى اللدوائر حتى يمكن تنفيذها يكون ممتاز ....وعلى العموم الله ينور


----------



## muntadar (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً ويعطيك العافية


----------



## goda22 (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذه الفكره الرائعه


----------



## faten308 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير
موضوع جميل اريد تنفيذه .
ممكن تساعدنى فى شرح الدوائر ان امكن


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 ديسمبر 2008)

أختى
الدوائر تشترك فى أنها دائرة مولد تردد و مكبر قدرة و محول تردد عالى للحصول على الجهد الكافى لتوليد الشرارة و هذا المحول للأسف لم تذكر مواصفاته فى كثير من الدوائر المذكورة
طبعا سيكون صعب أن أشرح كل الدوائر التى قدمت لذا يمكنك ان تختارى واحدة أقوم بشرحها


----------



## العاصفي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

حلو......... اشكرك على هذه المشاركة


----------



## faten308 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الرد 
اريد شرح هذه الدائره 
http://www.free-electronic-circuits.com/circuits/stun-gun.html
وماهى اقصى مسافه يمكن ان استخدم المسدس لها ؟


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (8 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

يا جماعة الخير الشب طالب في البداية شرح الدارة وندلو كيف يعملها الشب ما قصر جاب كل اشي جاب كل المواد الخام بس ما علينا الا ندلو كيف يشتغل 
ما تزعلو مني بس مشفناش الا ردود بالشكر والعرفان ماشي هاد اشي كتير منيح بس المعلومة افضل ( في رأيي الخاص )


ان شاء الله اقدر اشرح طريقة عمل هذا المسدس بالله المستعان

اخواني هذا المسدس ماهو الا دارة بسيطة مكونة من ثلاث اجزاء رأبسية وهي 
1 مصدر الطاقة وهي بطارية جافة 9 فولت لسهولة الحمل والتنقل والفولتية الجيدة 
2 مذبذب : لتحويل التيار الثابت من البطارية الى تيار متردد , وهنالك اكثر من طريقة لعمل المذبذب سنشرح بأذن الله تعالى واحدة سهلة تفي بالغرض مع العلم انهو يمكن عمل مذبذبات مختلفة كتيرة
3 مضاعف الفولتية : اي تكبير الفولتية وزيادتها اضعاف مضاعفة لتتم عملية اطلاق الشرارة وهي السعقة لسعق الشخص او اشيئ امقصود . وتتم عملية مضاعفة الجهد ( الفولتية ) على حساب التيار ( يعني احنا معناش فولتية خارجة . كل الي عنا بطارية 9 فولت بشوية ملي امبير . كيف بدنا نزيد الفولتية من 9 فولت الى 30 كيلو فولت من نفس البطارية بدون استخدام اي مصدر طاقة خارجي ؟ الحل منوخد فولتية على حساب التيار يعني منقلل التيار ومنزيد الفولتية )

وبامكاننا استخدام محول رافع للجهد خافض للتيار بين مرحلة المذبذب ومرحلة مضاعفة الفولتية


باعتقادي اسهل دارة واضمنها ومفش فيها اي اشي من الصعوبة هي الدارة المدرجة تحت عنوان تصميمات اخرى

مضمونة ومجربة

شرح الدارة :

في البداية بطارية 9 فولت للتزويد بالطاقة الكل بعرف
الدارة المتكاملة المؤقت 555 (555 timer ) : وهي هنا بهذا التوصيلة تعمل عمل مذبذب وقيمة هذا التردد يحدد عن طريق اختيار قيمة المقاومات والمكثف الموجود بالقرب من ال IC وهي هنا قيم واضحة كما هي .

الديود 1n4148 الموجود فوق الدارة المتكاملة كما هو مبين في الشكل : لأخذ فولتية كافية من المصدر ( البطارية ) لتشغيل المذبذب ( 555 timer ) بدون زيادة ولا نقصان 

الترانزستر tip 31 : لعمل عملية تفريغ الملف الابتدائي للمحول الى الارضي ليتم تغيير قيمة الجهد الذي على الملف الابتدائي من 9 فولت الى صفر فولت ومن ثما الى 9 فولت مرة اخرى وهكذا . طبعا بنائا على النبضات التي تولدها دارة ال (555 timer) من خلال البن رقم 3

المحول : محول خافض للتيار رافع للجهد ليتم الاستفادة من اكبر جهد متوفر

مرحلة مضاعفة الفولتية :
يخرج من الملف الثانوي للمحول فولتية مترددة بين 9 فولت وصفر فولت وهنا قد تم الحصول تيار متردد 
الآن يمكننا استخدام هذا التيار المتردد لتدخيله على دارة مضاعفة الجهد وهي عبارة عن ديودات ومكثفات مرتبة موازية بعضها البعض كما هو مبين في الشكل هنا يتم شحن وتفريغ المكثفات بحيث كل مكثف يشحن المكثف اللذي بعده ويضيف اليه فولتيته عن طريق الديود ( ما بدي اعقد الامر مش مشكلة كيف تشتغل الدارة هنا بس المهم ان تكون المكثفات تتحمل فولتية عالية ويفضل ان تكون مكثفات سراميك ) الاعملية كلها تعمل على حجز الفولتية وتجميعها بحيث ينتج لدينا على أخر طرف للمكثف البعيد الذي في أخر ادارة فولتية عالية جدا و طرف المكثف المربوط بالمحول من نقطة تلاقي المكثف مع المحول فولتية قليلة كما هو مبين في الشكل وهنا نكون قد حصلنا على فولية عالية جدا جدا بين هذين الطرفين.

ملاحضة : كلما كانت عدد مراحل المرحلة الأخيرة اكثر كلما زادت الفولتية ( كل مرحلة عبارة عن مكثف وديود كما هو مبين في الشكل )

بأختصار الي بدو يعمل الدارة يركبها زي ما هي بالضبت ( مضمونة وسهلة ) 
واي استفسار انا والشباب بالخدمة وما في حد بقصر ان شاء الله تعالى


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم





اعذروني لسوء طريقة الشرح


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بالنسبة للذي سأل كم مدى المسدس 


المسدس هاد مالوش مدى كبير زي ما بتتخيل مداه قليل جدا لا يتجاوز ال 30سم فيجب عليك ان تضع طرفي الجهاز السلكين الخارجين من الدارة على جلد الشخص الهدف وتكبس الكبسة ولا هو الله يعينو ادا قدر يتحمل


ملاحضة : 
كل 1 كيلو فولت يقدر ان يكهرب عن بعد 1 سم عن طريق الهواء


----------



## faten308 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا كل عام وانتم بالف بخير 
وثانيا شكرا على الرد 
وان شاء الله ربنا يساعدنى فى تنفيذه 
وشكرا شكرا


----------



## مؤمن النعمان (12 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور بس صممت دؤائر بدون هذا التعقيد وعندي افكار كتيره بخصوص هذا الموضوع


----------



## السيد راغب (12 ديسمبر 2008)

جهد رائع 00 هل تتفضلون بتقديم دوائر إنارة الطوارئ ؟


----------



## محمد جزائر (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالقبالي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع والموضوع القيم انشاء الله نجرب ونتواصل معاكم


----------



## ابو الأمين (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## faten308 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اشتريت كل المكونات ماعدا الt1المحول وغير موجود بالسوق ممكن المساعده ,اين يمكن ان اجده ؟ حيث اننى من مصر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 ديسمبر 2008)

faten308 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشتريت كل المكونات ماعدا الt1المحول وغير موجود بالسوق ممكن المساعده ,اين يمكن ان اجده ؟ حيث اننى من مصر


الأخت فاتن
لم اجد رابط لمعرفة T1 و بالرجوع وجدت مشاركة باسمك فيها دائرة 555 و فيها محول بنفس الآسم

من الدائرة تجدى مكتوب miniture audio transformer 10K-1K
هذا محول الصوت فى دوائر الراديو الترانزيستور
فى هذه الأجهزة تجدى محولين للصوت واحد يربط السماعة بالدائرة وهو 8 أوم:1ك تقريبا والثانى قبل ترانزيستورى الخرج وغالبا اصغر قليلا من السابق هو المقصود
البحث عنه فى باب اللوق عند محلات الالكترونيات مثل ابو عمر الخ و ستجديه حتى بالنظر محول به 5 أو 6 أطراف و حجمة حوالى 2-3 سم يكاد يكون متساوى الأضلاع و احيانا مغمور بالشمع ويوضع كمية منه فى الفترينة فى علبة أو طبق بلاستيك


----------



## امجد نوح (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## km6 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## القلب الزاهر (31 ديسمبر 2008)

وما اوتينم من العلم الا قليلا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## leaser (21 فبراير 2009)

الاخوه 
بالنسبة للمحول غير موجود بالسوق .....
ممكن تفيدونا في اي جهاز ممكن نلاقيه ( تشليح ) هذا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الحميد نور (21 فبراير 2009)

والله إنت هايل وربنا يكرمك ويسترك ويرحمك وما يشمت فيك أحد أبدا .....ويجعلك للأمام دائما ....وبجد بجد شكرا على الموضوع الممتاذ دة وإنت وفرت على عناء البحث ...وكمان أنا أحتاج الجهاز بشدة...بارك الله فيك...أخوك عبد الحميد نور...مصر


----------



## فادي التميمي (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بس وين مخطط الدائره اذا ممكن نعرف ؟؟؟؟


----------



## belal-alsharaa (25 مايو 2009)

مشكووورين جدا جدا على جهودكم و انشالله الموقع يضل الكل يساهم ويبني فيه


----------



## lekcil (26 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين مشكورين جميعا الله يوفقنا جميعا امين


----------



## amr9abra (25 يوليو 2009)

_مشكوووووووور يا ابو عبدالله على هذا المجهود _
_موضوعك بجد شامل كل شىء عن الصاعق _
_كنت ابحث عن مجرد دائره بسيطة لكن انت زودتنى بكل المعلومات التى تمكننى من تنفيذ الدائره_
_واجبرتنى يا ابو عبد الله على مشاركتى بإتقانك للموضوع_
_ مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك_
:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## eabdallah (5 أغسطس 2009)

الله ينور عليك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ICE MAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خييييير وطريقة العمل جدا بسييييطة


----------



## wahwah68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ونسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
آمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين يارب العالمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــيـن
*


----------



## engalikhalil (3 ديسمبر 2009)

وين التصميم انا احتاجه ضروري جدا وين الرابض شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

engalikhalil قال:


> وين التصميم انا احتاجه ضروري جدا وين الرابض شكرا


 فى أول مشاركة طبعا والروابط تعمل


----------



## ahmad1995 (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور بس يا شباب بدنا طريقة صمع الملف بدقة لأنو شيء خطير و ما بنصحكو تسوو بدون معلومات كافية


----------



## ahmad1995 (22 يناير 2010)

يا شباب ممكن رد

لو سمحتو


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 يناير 2010)

ahmad1995 قال:


> يا شباب ممكن رد
> 
> لو سمحتو


 اخى
فى المشاركة الأولى رسم الدائرة واسفله أين تجد هذه المكونات و منها المحول 2 وكيف تلف المحول الأول وبالصور أيضا


----------



## طاهر فاروق على (24 يناير 2010)

جهد طيب متشكريين


----------



## اسعد المصلح (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## aboodaif (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخي الفاضل ، جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## drkalaf (28 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
بس عايز موديل من اللي بيقبل الشخن مباشرة


----------



## firassamin (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات الشيقة


----------



## sred (4 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## medio reda (5 مارس 2010)

thank u so much about this circuits


----------



## سمير شربك (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا الموضوع جميل كنت ابحث


----------



## ابراهيم مكرد (21 مارس 2010)

اشكركم جدااااااا مع دواعى سروري وبارك الله لكم على جهودكم المثمرة


----------



## alabade (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور والله يفظك


----------



## fathi85 (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا أخي تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عدى ظالم (6 يوليو 2010)

الف مليون شكر وفولت


----------



## tinza (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذه الفكرة رائعة

نصيحة مهمة:

يجب عمل مفتاح أمان
لكي لا يعبث به أحد غير الكبار 
ويجب إتباع الدائرة وعند شراء القطع الإلكترونية يجب أن تكون القطع الإلكترونية مطابقة لمكونات الدائرة 
و إذا حدث غير ذلك سيكون هناك خلل بالدائرة 
ولذلك يمكن أن يرتفع التيار ويمكن أن يكون قاتل
يجب عدم تزويد عدد الملفات بالملف 
يجب عمل غطاء يعزل القطبين


----------



## $ابراهيم$ (21 يوليو 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك على ما قدمت*​


----------



## المتكامل (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على مجهودك موضوع شيق ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## howkman (24 يوليو 2010)

ان شاء الله انزل عمل الدائره بس الله يسهل مشكور اخي


----------



## ahmedsaeedtv (7 أغسطس 2010)

مجهد اكتر من رائع


----------



## ahmedsaeedtv (24 سبتمبر 2010)

دائره المسدس الى فى الشكل الاصلى اممنا دى فين هيه دى الصح ياريت يتم تصويرها من الاسفل ولك الف الف شكر


----------



## محمود النوبى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mustafa' (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جداًً


----------



## اسامه فخرى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يرضا عنك يجعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناتك الهم امين


----------



## اسامه فخرى (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*كيفيه صناعه هاند فرى لبعض التليفونات الصينى*

1-شراء اى هاند فرى لاى تليفون اخر بشرط مدخل الهاند يناسب مخرج الصوت فى التليفون
2-فك السماعات من البودى المحاطه به
3-قم بتوصيل مقاومه على التوازى (+.-)لكل سماعه قيمتها 31 اوم
4-قم بتجميع السماعات وتجربتها مع الهاتف 
هذه الطريقه لبعض الهواتف الصينى
ليست للكل


----------



## kurd80 (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حمامي المقطري (5 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## zougahg (5 يناير 2011)

*شكرا اخي يعطيك العافية*

شكرا اخي يعطيك العافية


----------



## نديم هاشم (7 يناير 2011)

شكراا جدااا موضوع جميل أكيد من شخصيه أجمل
أخوك من مصر


----------



## عياش العياش (26 يناير 2011)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررراُ
على هذة المعلومة
وجزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## saad_srs (26 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرجل11 (4 مارس 2011)

مشششششششششككككككككككككووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## الرجل11 (4 مارس 2011)

مششششششششششششششششكككورررررررررر


----------



## سيدالعنانى (8 مارس 2011)

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## hamadjabar (10 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله في مجهودك *​


----------



## ti9er (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## abdsamad (13 مارس 2011)

*thank you very much*​


----------



## tunisienman (12 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا *


----------



## x_nablion (7 مايو 2011)

*يياريت توضيح انا حاولت معرفتش*

:11:كلام جميل بس انا عاوز اعرف ازاى تلف المحول والملف الثانوى بيكون فيه طرف سالب وموجب ازى ؟
ياريت طريقة اللف موضحة بياصور او معلومات دقيفة انا حاولت الف المحول معرفتش والمحول ده المفروض انه يطلع كام فولت :18:​


----------



## x_nablion (8 مايو 2011)

ألملف الثانوى بيبقى سلك رفيع جدا عشان عدد الفات كتير اوى هل السلك الرفيع ده حيتحمل الجهد العالى ده ياريت لو حد يشرح طريقة لف المحول بالتفصيل عشان الطريقة اللى فاتت مفهمتش مها حاجة وغير واضحة وانا دورت على المحول ده فى التليفونات زى ماحضراتكم قولتو ملقتهوش والمحول ده المفروض انه يطلع كام فولت على الافو ميتر 
يارب حد يرد عليا عشان انا حتجن واعمل المحول ده لان بقية الدايرة موجودة عندى او اجيبه من اى حتة على الرغم انه مش موجود عند بتوع الالكترونيات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 مايو 2011)

x_nablion قال:


> :11:كلام جميل بس انا عاوز اعرف ازاى تلف المحول والملف الثانوى بيكون فيه طرف سالب وموجب ازى ؟
> ياريت طريقة اللف موضحة بياصور او معلومات دقيفة انا حاولت الف المحول معرفتش والمحول ده المفروض انه يطلع كام فولت :18:​


أخى
لا أعلم عن أى دائرة تتحدث فلا توجد دائرة على محولها علامات + و - كما أن بها دائرة مشروح بها طريقة لف محولها


x_nablion قال:


> ألملف الثانوى بيبقى سلك رفيع جدا عشان عدد الفات كتير اوى هل السلك الرفيع ده حيتحمل الجهد العالى ده ياريت لو حد يشرح طريقة لف المحول بالتفصيل عشان الطريقة اللى فاتت مفهمتش مها حاجة وغير واضحة وانا دورت على المحول ده فى التليفونات زى ماحضراتكم قولتو ملقتهوش والمحول ده المفروض انه يطلع كام فولت على الافو ميتر
> يارب حد يرد عليا عشان انا حتجن واعمل المحول ده لان بقية الدايرة موجودة عندى او اجيبه من اى حتة على الرغم انه مش موجود عند بتوع الالكترونيات


ما علاقة قطر السلك بالفولت؟ القطر فقط يخص التيار و فى الردود اللاحقة شرحت كيف تستخدم محول جاهز بدلا من لفه


----------



## x_nablion (8 مايو 2011)

ياخى انا مش عارف الف الملف الثانوى للاوديو ترانسفورمر هل الملف الثانوى بيبقى سلك حتة واحدة ولا حتتين ؟؟؟
ولو حتة واحد انهو طرف يبقى سالب وانهو طرف موجب ؟
وهل من الممكن ان بدل من لف السلك حتة واحدة اعملو على اربع اطراف بحيث يكون ان اللفتين يعملو ثمان لفات واقفل الاطراف فى الاخر بالقصدير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 مايو 2011)

انا لا ادرى عن اى دائرة تتحدث فلم اجد دائرة عليها موجب وسالب على الملفات


----------



## x_nablion (9 مايو 2011)

يااستاذى الفاضل انا بتكلم عن طريقة لف اى محول مش لازم يكون لدائرة معينة ... السؤال ؟
ينفع انى الف الملف الثانوى للمحول اى محول  بطرفين سلك او اكتر مثلا بدل من طرف واحد ؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مايو 2011)

نعم و هذا ما شرحته فى محولات مكبرات القدرة فى هذه السلسلة
سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية 

و سيعاد فى هذه السلسلة
المحولات (الترانسفورمر) والدوائر الإلكترونية 
لكن مازلت لا افهم ماذا تقصد بالطرف الموجب والسالب


----------



## yasser73 (12 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ادم المصرى011 (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ادور (13 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## broinarm (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المتميز


----------



## broinarm (15 مايو 2011)

بالنسبه للدائره الثالثه والتي تحتوي على عدد كبير من الدايودات والمكثفات متوصلين على التوازي.......
ما هو اسم المحول المطلوب في السوق أقصد ما هو الاسم الشائع له؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يوجد هذا المحول في أي راديو؟؟؟ وكيف اعرف أنه المحول المطلوب؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 مايو 2011)

حسب الدائرة التى تختارها فالبعض يشرح و البعض يتركها غامضة للتجربة


----------



## السعيد ابوالوفا (15 مايو 2011)

جزيل الشكر علي هذه المعلمات القيمه


----------



## السعيد ابوالوفا (15 مايو 2011)

جزيل الشكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## عاشق الظلام (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا 
شكرا ............ما في كلام يعبر عن تقدير لجهودك


----------



## broinarm (16 مايو 2011)

*بالنسبه للدائره الثالثه والتي تحتوي على عدد كبير من الدايودات والمكثفات متوصلين على التوازي.......
ما هو اسم المحول المطلوب في السوق أقصد ما هو الاسم الشائع له؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يوجد هذا المحول في أي راديو؟؟؟ وكيف اعرف أنه المحول المطلوب؟؟؟
شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## ميدا مون (22 مايو 2011)

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على حبيب قلوبنا (محمد)
صلى الله عليه وسلم

*الا ان نصر الله قريب*​


----------

